# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > The Heritage Collection >  Price Ne Plus Ultra

## HoL

*George Price 'Ne Plus' lock*
Artifact No. 11.  D: 19th century, 1860. Sn: 323. CoR: England. 



Lock Sz: 76 x 58 x 17mm. Mat: brass, steel. Wt: 220g. Key Sz: 48mm. Mt: steel. Wt: 8g.

One of a series of locks originally donated, by George Price, to the  South Kensington Museum (Science Museum).

----------

